# what calls



## GSURugger (Nov 16, 2009)

are on your lanyard at this moment
from L to R: Kritter Gitter (yes, a wood duck), Black swamp special, blackwood single reed from Newmoon, polycarb Echo, and Foiles strait meat mallard.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 16, 2009)

Just got a Hobo ICU 2 camo swirl #4 of 10, it'll be there.Foiles Showtime #2502 for the golf course dwellers, Foiles Dead Meat Mallard #0746, and an old style RNT daisy cutter.


----------



## dognducks (Nov 16, 2009)

L-R 

Echo Coca bola/Acrylic 
RNT Original
RNT Goozilla

Roy Gonia Whistle


----------



## wmaybin (Nov 16, 2009)

DC woodie, QH quack stacker, DC classic commander, Primos honky tonk.

No pics sorry


----------



## LipRip'r (Nov 16, 2009)

Haydel W81 & WW90 (Woody calls), Haydel Redleg, RNT Alpha 2, Primos Honky Tonk, Primos Whistle


----------



## Swamp Star (Nov 16, 2009)

A bunch of cheap junk. Somehow the $120 calls like to find themselves under the water off my lanyard. 

"Hey check out this new........bloooopppppee ahhhhhh shhhiiiiiiiiii............" well you get the picture.


----------



## Loewman (Nov 17, 2009)

x2 Kritter Gitter wood duck call and duck calls


----------



## browning84 (Nov 17, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Just got a Hobo ICU 2 camo swirl #4 of 10, it'll be there.Foiles Showtime #2502 for the golf course dwellers, Foiles Dead Meat Mallard #0746, and an old style RNT daisy cutter.




Seriously???  You have hit you head if you take that call into the field. If you forked out the $$$ for this call you can afford another that isn’t a collector. Kent designed 5 ICU2’s and 5 Prime Meats with the camo swirl these calls will not produced again ever.  Don’t do please step away from the call.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 17, 2009)

echo meat hanger, echo coca bola/acrylic, winglock goose whisperer, 3n1 whistle and a fox 40


----------



## Sling (Nov 17, 2009)

Echo MH, Echo Timber, RNT Old Style, Primos High Roller, Glynn Scobey goose, Woodie call by Misfire Game Call....


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 17, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Seriously???  You have hit you head if you take that call into the field. If you forked out the $$$ for this call you can afford another that isn’t a collector. Kent designed 5 ICU2’s and 5 Prime Meats with the camo swirl these calls will not produced again ever.  Don’t do please step away from the call.



I was personally looking forward to hearing it..


----------



## green heads rus (Nov 17, 2009)

*calls*

RNT-Daisy cutter
DC-woodie
Knight & Hale- Double cluck plus

looking at buying a Foiles Duck call


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2009)

browning84 said:


> Seriously???  You have hit you head if you take that call into the field. If you forked out the $$$ for this call you can afford another that isn’t a collector. Kent designed 5 ICU2’s and 5 Prime Meats with the camo swirl these calls will not produced again ever.  Don’t do please step away from the call.


calls are made to be used, I will use it. It won't get sold, and I won't have to explain to someone why it has lanyard wear.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 17, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> calls are made to be used, I will use it. It won't get sold, and I won't have to explain to someone why it has lanyard wear.



And it will be a nice family heirloom someday with some real hunting history behind it!


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Nov 17, 2009)

*On My lanyard*

Echo Meat Hanger,RNT Short Barrell,Hobo Prime Meat Corian(its a 1 of 12 and will be on my lanyard because it sounds awesome!!!), Primos Wood Duck Call, Bill Saunders Refuge Series Goose Call, and looking to add a RNT Microhen soon


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 17, 2009)

echo, swampthing (uga model), haydel goose and a dog whistle


----------



## Hankus (Nov 18, 2009)

Haydels wood duck, Honky Tonk, Duck Commander somebody gave me


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 18, 2009)

RNT Old Style
Buck Gardner Double Nasty
6N1 Whistle
Haydels Wood Duck


----------



## browning84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> I was personally looking forward to hearing it..


There is no doubt it will sound good, for a double reed it is the best most versatile double I have heard but then again I have only heard Kent blowing it. 



mizzippi jb said:


> calls are made to be used, I will use it. It won't get sold, and I won't have to explain to someone why it has lanyard wear.





MustangMAtt30 said:


> And it will be a nice family heirloom someday with some real hunting history behind it!



It’s your call and you’re going to do what you want with it of course. But I am sure you are aware that stuff happens and if some how you drop it or bang the call against something or somehow the call ends up broke you are out of luck because Kent is only making 10 calls like this. There are plenty of times calls don’t get broken or damaged to the point of needing to be replaced but what I am trying to say is why if you just wanted a call to use why you wouldn’t just get a ICU2 built for much less. But hey it’s your money and your call. Good luck with you call.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 18, 2009)

Maybe I will look like Senior Tool Bag and get a call coozie for it.I just like it and like you said,it blows great.I just feel like I wouldn't do it justice unless I pull some green to their demise with it.


----------



## browning84 (Nov 18, 2009)

I personally will not be owning an ICU2 so unless a friend of mine does and lets me test drive it I will never know what one sounds like other than Kent’s Youtube videos, just not a huge double reed fan. I may own a prime meat but that’s another story. I can also understand wanting to do the call justice and pull in some birds one time and put it on the shelf, seriously I know you spent a lot of money for that call I have been watching them every week, I have an idea of what you paid. Like I said before just buy another one to hunt with and shelf the COLLECTOR, because that is what it is.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Nov 18, 2009)

RNT Original Acrylic, RNT Original Cocobola, Echo Timber, Foiles Strait Meat Honker, and Flextone Woody Call!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Nov 18, 2009)

Left to Right

Dickie Champion Double Reed Mallard

Haydels Wood Duck Squeal

Duck Commander Wood Duck Call

Echo Goose Call

Duck Commander Brown Sugar Mallard

Primos Whistle

Primos Yo Sista Fusion


----------



## chundafied (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know how some of you guys get by with SO MANY calls on your lanyards...getting all tangled grabbing the wrong call etc.


----------



## georgiaboy (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't blow any of them to save my life but I will have an rnt short barrel that ngaduck gave me as a grooms gift and a goose call Clent made.  I have an old rnt original I like too.

I just take them to look cool as a few here can attest I am better leaving them in my pockets.  

I thought about trying a spit tech next because I am dry mouth challenged.  I want a cool old classic call to take as wel.

Jb I respect you for taking that call, I don't know you or how
much it costs but likely less than a benelli or beretta and alot of us take those.  Collectors can ruin things if they lose perspective...


----------



## Nitro (Nov 18, 2009)

Every call in my "Collection" has been hunted with. If a fella is counting on a $250 duck call to keep him from eating cat food in his 70s, he needs to rethink his financial plan..

I have lots of "1 of " calls and they ultimately will not appreciate much..

While I can appreciate Browning 84's zeal, it is not grounded in any  financial reality...collect what you like and enjoy. Use them or don't... the call collecting world is so small, it won't make much difference in the "real" value of the caller.

Have a great season!!!! JB, go out and kill the heck out of some Mallards with that call! I knew and hunted with Kent (and Charles) way back when no one had heard of either of them. 

Good guys to this day...


----------



## Jaker (Nov 19, 2009)

an old rnt original(hand made, signed and dated by butch), rnt daisy cutter, primos goose call, primos whistle, and of coarse my dog whistle


----------



## Headsortails (Nov 19, 2009)

Just an old Olt like my grandfather used. I hope I live long enough to kill the mallards he did. Wood ducks? Just whistle them in.


----------

